# Hydrostatic transaxle for pulling



## cumminstech (Feb 3, 2007)

I just perchased a hydrostatic transaxle out of a H14XL. I am planning on using the axle for a pulling tractor with about 24 horsepower. I have no experiance with a bolens and was wondering if this axle was reliable and if it would hold up to the abuse. Thanks!!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome to TF,

Should be fine but uncertain what you mean by abuse!

Heat is the enemy of all transaxles!

You will lose some percentage of horsepower vs a gear driven axle!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------

